# problems hiding seams



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

kg, I'll give that a shot, the past couple of days we've been hand coating the ceilings, and it' still doing it. I wonder if they are beating the crap out of the drywall while building the ceiling/roof..... or maybe it's the type of drywall they are using 1/2" high strength


----------

